# suregrow fertiliser



## lucymay9701 (6 April 2012)

Hello everyone

I wonder if someone can give me a bit more fertiliser advice please.  I usually use equine paddock royale from my local store but as yet they have been unable to get it in for me this year.  Weather dependant we are hoping the farmer will be coming to fertilise for us next weekend so I need to get some fertiliser in ASAP.  I only need 2 bags as only fertilising half an acre so have started looking online.  I found the paddock royale but the cost with postage for 2 bags was £59.46 which is a bit expensive!  I have also found the suregrow fertiliser which works out at £39.96 with postage so quite a bit cheaper.  However the sure grow contains Nitrogen 11 phosphate 22 and potassium 0.  The paddock royale was nitrogen 12 phosphate 11 potassium 18.  Therefore thats quite a difference in phosphate and in the suregrow there is no potassium at all.  Does anyone know what the reason might be for the difference and whether it matters?  I have also used sheppey fertilisers in the past and the one I used was nitrogen 13 phosphate 6 potassium 8.  It just seemed strange there was no potassium in the suregrow and quite a bit extra phosphate than in the other 2 so I just thought I'd see if anyone knows why or whether it doesn't matter?

Thanks very much

Lucy x


----------



## Classic (6 April 2012)

Hi, 

I used Suregrow for the first time on my fields last year and couldnt believe what a difference it made. The grass didnt shoot up tall very quickly, which happened a few year ago when we used a high nitrogen agricultural fertiliser giving my horse colic. Suregrow seemed to make the grass thicker if that makes sense, and the bare patches started to grow back. As far as I know, I was told potassium is only needed when making hay/haylage from the field, so if you are just using the field for grazing this will be fine.
We have just put Suregrow on our field today as finally rain is forecast!
I hope that helps


----------



## lucymay9701 (8 April 2012)

Hi, Thanks for your reply, I'm pleased someone has used it with good results!  We actually managed to find a couple of bags locally at a different shop yesterday so bought it and hoped responses on here would be positive! I bought some grass seed aswell this year as the paddock is pretty bare but I'm wondering if we should have just got the suregrow and seen what happened as will have to rest the paddock longer if seeded.  Now I've spent the money on the grass seed will probably use some aswell though! Thanks again. Lucy x


----------



## dalidaydream (8 April 2012)

I've used Suregrow for the last couple of years.  I was always a bit nervous about fertilizing as my pony is a very good doer and I didn't want huge amounts of growth.  This is made specially for horse and pony paddocks and like Classic says it doesn't make the grass shoot up but gives a good steady growth.  I put it on the bottom of my paddock (which was covered in moss) a while ago and it is now looking really good.


----------



## FairyLights (8 April 2012)

You can use potato fertilizer which is triple 16 ie NPK 16:16:16 (Nitrogen : Phosphates otash) Availavle from agri merchants. its the Phosphate which makes the roots grow.


----------



## Wagtail (8 April 2012)

I used suregrow for the first time this year and have been very pleased with the results. I did the top two paddocks a month ago and it has produced a nice steady growth. There was a big difference between these paddocks and the other two, which I have only just fertilised as I over seeded them a month ago. Sadly, due to the dry spell I lost most the new grass, but hopefully the suregrow will help what is left to regrow.


----------



## lucymay9701 (12 April 2012)

Hello everyone, Thanks very much for all the replies - sounds like suregrow is a good fertiliser , hoping the farmers is going to come to chain harrow and put it down soon for me! Lucy x


----------



## Thistle (13 April 2012)

Just be aware when comparing prices that most fertiliser comes in 25kg bags, Suregrow is 20kg


----------



## zizz (13 April 2012)

It always amazes me that horse owners are prepared to spend so much money on something just because it says it is for horses! You'd be much better off getting your soil tested and seeing what it actually needs as opposed to just throwing on a random fertilser! My local agro company charges £35 for testing our 12 acres, we were advised to put down 5:10:10 this year at 25kg/acre.


----------



## shellonabeach (13 April 2012)

I have just done as the poster above but with 10:20:20 cost me £5 a 25kg bag from a fertiliser company 5 minutes from my field


----------



## dalidaydream (13 April 2012)

If you've only got half an acre to do you could always get one of these and do it yourself:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotts-Ro...denEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item3a719a7f48

I use one on my paddock and it takes less than half an hour to do an acre.  It's no hassle and means I don't have to wait for the local farmer to get round to doing it


----------



## lucymay9701 (26 April 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the rest of the replies.  I like the look of the spreader for the fertiliser but unfortunately our fields are a bit chopped up and so need chain harrowing aswell and therefore we'll need to wait for the farmer this year. Still waiting due to all this rain! Lucy x


----------

